# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Parrie Season 2014

## Dundee

EARLY PARRIE SEASON 2014 INFO 
NORTH CANTERBURY FISH AND GAME REGION
1 Feb to 23 Mar 2014. Bag limit 20 per shooter, area B 
NORTHLAND FISH AND GAME REGION
Parrie Weekend 22 Feb and 23 Feb 2014. Bag limit 20 per shooter, all areas

CENTRAL SOUTH ISLAND FISH AND GAME REGION
Parrie Weekends 1, 2 and 8, 9 Feb 2014. Bag limit 15 per shooter, area B Only

OTAGO FISH AND GAME REGION
1 March 2014. Bag limit 5 per shooter, all areas junior hunting day
(refer to clause 5.4 for this Region)

WELLINGTON FISH AND GAME REGION
8 Feb to 23 Feb 2014. Bag limit 5 per shooter, all privately owned land

WEST COAST FISH AND GAME REGION
1 Mar to 30 Mar 2014. Bag limit 20 per shooter, all areas

----------


## Munsey

Cheers for posting that , might give a parrie a nudge I a few weeks . West coast has a special season too  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

just add pooks to the bag....................................no i didn't say that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

Do you get a lash at the parries Dundee ?

----------


## Toby

All the paddocks are in mazie. Bugga

----------


## Dundee

> Do you get a lash at the parries Dundee ?


Our area is under Wellington,yes I will be out there :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im heading north for the parrie weekend 22-23 Feb, hopefully theres a few geese around too

----------


## kotuku

right you wee gingas you lot are in deepesta crapita starting very soonsa!!!(ithink so) :36 7 5:

----------


## smidey

never ceases to amaze me how different the rules and dates can be from region to region

----------


## gsp follower

> CENTRAL SOUTH ISLAND FISH AND GAME REGION
> Parrie Weekends 1, 2 and 8, 9 Feb 2014. Bag limit 15 per shooter, area B Only


ive said it once and i,l say it again living in the south is tough :Pissed Off: 
not only are we forced to hunt parries those 2 weekends but they want us to shoot 10 mallards per day as well??
they really are taking a liberty :Grin:

----------


## WhistlingWings

Nothing in Eastern? bugger!!

----------


## MassiveAttack

> never ceases to amaze me how different the rules and dates can be from region to region


It's the vast difference between North Canterbury and CSI that always makes me wonder.  One gets two weekends, the other two months.

----------


## gsp follower

> It's the vast difference between North Canterbury and CSI that always makes me wonder. One gets two weekends, the other two months.


your not wrong there massive but when you consider the difference between either side of state hwy 1 in nth canterbury it become even more mind boggling??
but change maybe coming depending on how high the parrie moult counts were.lets not even talk about pheasants 2 days as opposed to 4 months :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

why is there a special paradise duck season? can you not shoot them in the normal duck season?

----------


## Dundee

yes you can but they are becoming more of a pest than gamebird and damage summer crops and pastures.

----------


## veitnamcam

logicaly then a season shouldnt be required just shoot em all year round or they will end up like the geese and end up being culled from the air?

----------


## Dundee

Your onto it.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Got a txt today saying theres parries & some geese on a mates sisters farm not to far from home , looks like im staying in Auks for the parrie weekend.

----------


## SHOOTA

just a heads up for the guys hunting north of the bridge in akl/wai reigion you need a special season permit, $5.00 from fng and still have to have your guns plugged to 3 shots as per game season regs.
I know I know I know regs made to help mallrd nos aparrently apply to parries as well and limit is 10 per hunter not the 20 northland has

----------


## upnorth uplander

Cheers shoota, wondered if those rules applied for the parrie weekend. @Barefoot we better sort us some permits bro

----------


## Barefoot

Well I saw 200+ sunday so think there should be a few round for us.

----------


## Dundee

Far Canal only seen two tonight. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Barefoot

It's a dairy farm and they feed out silage.

----------


## tui_man2

> Cheers for posting that , might give a parrie a nudge I a few weeks . West coast has a special season too


The all year around season?   :ORLY:

----------


## Happy

@Dundee what about us real people here in the wakatoo ??????

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee what about us real people here in the wakatoo ??????


It seem Eastern and Hawkes Bay don't get a mention,you might have to jump the boundary.

----------


## Nathan F

we have hundreds of the stupid things on our north Canterbury farm. Not even worth the waste of ammunition in my opinion. BRING ON MAY THE 3rd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

Bloody good kai, thats why I do it

----------


## Dundee

> Bloody good kai, thats why I do it


Had duck patties on the BBQ tonight :Thumbsup:  I will be bagging all I  can get but the numbers in this area a few :Oh Noes:

----------


## Nathan F

> Had duck patties on the BBQ tonight I will be bagging all I  can get but the numbers in this area a few


Come down here. All the ducks u can handle

----------


## MassiveAttack

> we have hundreds of the stupid things on our north Canterbury farm. Not even worth the waste of ammunition in my opinion. BRING ON MAY THE 3rd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am happy to pay for the ammo and come up and shoot them!

----------


## Dundee

Just dusted off my siloughettes.

----------


## Dundee

Look what is on the hill.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Look what is on the hill.
> Attachment 20217


presume you would set a silhouette broadside on to the normal flight path of the birds?

----------


## Dundee

Time to check crops.


Put the dogs out


No birds on the crops a few on the local airstrip and hundreds on the town shit pond bank.

----------


## Dundee

First breasts for the season,going to check out some barley crops tonight as river sucked last night.Only one bird shot before we got to the river then never saw any.

----------


## Lentil

Hey Dundee, don't moan. We don't even get a special season here in Eastern. I will just mope around painting my decoys - retying strings etc, and reading your postings. Keep posting pics - I love pain.

----------


## Dundee

> Hey Dundee, don't moan. We don't even get a special season here in Eastern. I will just mope around painting my decoys - retying strings etc, and reading your postings. Keep posting pics - I love pain.



I wasn't moaning but will enjoy sharing any success we have just to keep ya happy,you could chase them over the boundary for those
 that  are allowed to shoot though :Grin:

----------


## Breda

> First breasts for the season,going to check out some barley crops tonight *as river sucked last night*.Only one bird shot before we got to the river then never saw any.


Nice work on the Parry Dundee. For everyones interest I thought I'd put this up:-

*Wellington Fish & Game regional manager Phil Teal says the special season has been introduced to assist landowners who have groups of birds that are starting to feed on new grass and crops.

By harvesting some birds outside the normal game season it creates enough of a disturbance to disperse them into smaller flocks.

Paradise shelduck are known for moulting in groups on open water sites in January, and once the birds can fly again in February they tend to aggregate in groups.

This year we are restricting the season to private land only, says Mr Teal. This will hopefully focus efforts on areas where there are potential problems for crops caused by large numbers of birds.

Public areas including DOC and Fish & Game land such as Lake Wairarapa will not be open during the special season.*  

Not wanting to be a kill joy but..... I pushed the region wide Summer Parry Dispersal Seaon, my intent to give many people the opportunity to meet and help farmers with parry problems (which could lead to other hunting opportunities). The alternative is for F&G to go back to issueing permits to the few they know will do things correctly.

I am sure you own the river you allude to and your intent is to help with dispersal, so this is really just a heads up for those that don't own a river and are trying to dog down every parry that side of the black stump- as I don't want my initiative for all to be ruined by a few.....

----------


## Dundee

Yes that is good info Tim. Correct me if i am wrong but no-one owns a river?

We are shooting on private land with the siloughette spread set up at the river in hope to bag a few as they fly to the spread from private land.

Last night was a negative in the barley crops only saw mallard but I bet once its harvested there will be a few.

----------


## veitnamcam

I was of the understanding only "nz" can own a river also!!! ?

----------


## username

Only some rivers are queens chain not all. Some are private pretty sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I for one will walk up any bloody river I dam well choose to!

----------


## username

Alright, calm down :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I reckon I'd give sum cnunt an earful if they walked up our creek but river/stream no body owns them they belong to all of us :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Barley is being harvested today. No many birds around. I wonder how long it will take them to find harvested crops.

----------


## Dundee

Tractors and trucks have just left,might check it out tomorrow night.    30 ha harvested and  I got 9 siloughettes might be a fail.

----------


## Maca49

Decoys painted, ready to go!

----------


## Dundee

I'm sure they will work well :XD:

----------


## Toby

I reckon they might work. Had parries come to stack of cow shit an me swauking at them as best I could.

----------


## Maca49

> I'm sure they will work well


Saw your ones DD that gave me the inspiration ! Hilda Ogden pattern Chorination Street

----------


## gsp follower

yesterday afternoon nth canterbury game on

[img][/img][img][/img]

another ecstatic member of the club who shot another paddock :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  massive somehow has remained invisible :Grin: 
believe the pic man is extolling the virtues of turkish semis.....not :Grin:

----------


## Breda

You'd have to be happy about that GSP Follower and acouple of stylish fist pumps to boot. Nice going.

----------


## Lentil

And on dry land Tim - no boats to sink!!

----------


## workingman

Good stuff GSP Follower, I've been to busy with the new pup to get out, better ring around this week to try and find some geese

----------


## Dundee

Last night set up on the crops never even heard a parrie :Oh Noes:

----------


## gsp follower

> And on dry land Tim - no boats to sink!!


your fame has preceded you tim:thumbsup
:


> You'd have to be happy about that GSP Follower and acouple of stylish fist pumps to boot. Nice going.


wasnt to happy bout draggin them out on a sled tim, didnt realise how unfit id got :Grin: 
was happy we didnt go stupid and try to shoot everything that came in.
we practised a sort of unselective selectiveness :Grin: 
sadly tho we saw 6 geese in 5 and a 1/2 hours and they never made a sound even over the dekes :Oh Noes: 



> Good stuff GSP Follower, I've been to busy with the new pup to get out, better ring around this week to try and find some geese


ah the joys of a new pup workingman  :Thumbsup: worse than babies aint they :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
we got geese around but they sketchy as and hard to pinpoint at the mo :O O:

----------


## Pengy

What are the rules on shooting Parries, say for instance, on an airstrip, using rimfire?? And yes we do have owners permission.

----------


## Toby

Shotgun only in the sky during the season also need a licence which is $90 now. Or shoot em on the air strip and shhh

----------


## Pengy

Hmm. Dont have a shotgun. They are a danger to the air traffic so we may get special treatment  :Wink: 
Main target is bunnies anyway so not all is lost if we cant shoot Parries

----------


## kotuku

bloody GSP follower looks like a hungry lab on the butchers doorstep ,but bugger me good going team .those canadas look a little pissed off at goin out for a "duck"(bit like a pommy batsmen in aussie eh). geez he might even give me a hug next time we meet. :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:

----------


## kotuku

actually based on this and my own wee foray recently where 3 of us sneaked up on a mob of ferals and bought a couple home ,this 2014 is suddenly loooooookkkkkiiiiiiinnnnnn Bloooody goood! now dundee -if you &tribe ever venture to the mainland Im pretty sure we could tee up a little 12g golf on the lake ellesmere course. 12g golf-yep thats a goose in 1. birdie is a canada fallin right on bloody top of ya!Pa for the course refers to any over 70 shooters in the team.massive_?????good bloke but i think his opinion of his wedding tackle is overrated.GSP follower -a NI import who is known to prowl this neck of the woods with a mug like a slapped spaniels arse.me well anyone who knows me wonders WTF they did to have such misery inflicted on em! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

maybe a bit off topic but 300 geese on one of my grain stubble paddocks  :ORLY: 
think some of them might have been on the curry last nite :Wtfsmilie: 
hopefuly more to come and report over the next day or two.

----------


## Barefoot

Went out with UU yesterday to show him were we would shoot because I'm not going out till this arvo, pushed about 30 off the paddock and saw another 50 nearby.
Got a call this morning, he's having to chase off flocks for mallards and hadn't seen any parries yet  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

lucky barstool :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Been to the local cafe for brekkie and not a single parrie in the dekes when I got back, had 20 mallards land 10m from me this morning. I find that very strange as someone told me yesterday that theres no mallards here.

----------


## Barefoot

Did you see any yesterday? Nooooooo  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Suck parrie season only one :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gsp follower

as predicted one week after the summer csi duck and parriec 2 weekends,parries and mallards for africa :Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jadeboyd7

got my limit on Saturday and Sunday go the mighty Kaipara

----------


## SHOOTA

Our group shot 19 limits on a kaipara farm sat  and 9 limits on a large dam yesterday morn was bloody good fun even if the bloody geese eluded us again

----------


## SHOOTA

> Our group shot 19 limits on a kaipara farm sat  and 9 limits on a large dam yesterday morn was bloody good fun even if the bloody geese eluded us again


our limits only 10

----------


## gsp follower

shit 28o parries is nothing to be sneezed at shoota :Angry:

----------


## Dundee

Sure beats 1 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## SHOOTA

twas a good weekend for sure, cockys are happy so that's the main thing

----------


## Dundee

Any pics of the set up guys?

----------


## SHOOTA

There was 20 of us set all over a farm dry conditions had most of us setting round water troughs. 2 others and i shot over geese deeks with a few parrie shells amongst. Sorry i have no pics but snuffit might put one up if he reads this :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snuffit

I'll stick a shot or 2 up later... was hoping to get some decent vid as well but the himidity fogged the camera up.... need a new option on that front.

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]

another great nth cant avo/evening
[img][/img]

a headlight photo just to prove we occasionaly shoot more than one geese

----------


## Dynastar27

> [img][/img]
> 
> another great nth cant avo/evening
> [img][/img]
> 
> a headlight photo just to prove we occasionaly shoot more than one geese


nice haul man  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> nice haul man


not to mention tasty damn flock parrie is good

----------


## Dundee

> not to mention tasty damn flock parrie is good


Found it @gsp follower    Not long now till the 2015 season parry season kicks in.Wellington regs below :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

> EARLY PARRIE SEASON 2014 INFO 
> NORTH CANTERBURY FISH AND GAME REGION
> 1 Feb to 23 Mar 2014. Bag limit 20 per shooter, area B 
> NORTHLAND FISH AND GAME REGION
> Parrie Weekend 22 Feb and 23 Feb 2014. Bag limit 20 per shooter, all areas
> 
> CENTRAL SOUTH ISLAND FISH AND GAME REGION
> Parrie Weekends 1, 2 and 8, 9 Feb 2014. Bag limit 15 per shooter, area B Only
> 
> ...


its alway parrie season bro

----------


## Dundee

Now thats better,where did you find that @mucko? Same web site F&G?  Gona piss the HB bird hunters off no mention of them. :Grin:

----------


## mucko

> Now thats better,where did you find that @mucko? Same web site F&G?  Gona piss the HB bird hunters off no mention of them.


Muckos law: when 100 plus parries are fucking up your farm and shitting in the trough water and giving the cows averian TB go blow their squawking heads off.

----------


## BRADS

> Now thats better,where did you find that @mucko? Same web site F&G?  Gona piss the HB bird hunters off no mention of them.


It's always parrie season in the bay mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

You mean there is a season when you shouldn't shoot them!. Hell next thing plover will be on the endangered species list.

----------


## Dundee

Just waiting till Feb :Grin: 
Three followed the boys out of the Ranges only two left .....yum yumm :Have A Nice Day:

----------

